# In need of housebreaking advice!



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the idea of pee pads or newspaper because I'm afraid they'll think it's okay to go inside instead of outside. I know some people do it but a lot of people have trouble with that. 

When I lived in north Idaho, the winters could get very harsh, sometimes it got well below zero F. A couple winters for a week or so, it dipped down to 30 below. My Chihuahuas and bigger short haired dogs still went out to pee. I don't remember even putting coats on them. They just learned to hurry the heck up to get it done and get their cookie. When you give a cookie every time they pee or poo, they learn to hurry up. But you could put a coat on your pup. They get use to going outside and pretty soon they seem to accept it that even when the weather is lousy, they just gotta go outside. It's the best choice because wonderful things happen and it makes it worth it.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks so much! Yes, we have been thinking about of getting rid of the papers ASAP for that very reason. I will be trying that treat idea too! Hopefully she will be well on her way to learning where her new potty is soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

kayfabulous6 said:


> Hi all, on Friday we picked up our Ruby (8 week old mpoo girl) and she has been adjusting well to her new home. However, we are torn on how we should be housebreaking her. We understand that she needs a routine; we urge her to go at least every 2 hours and when we see her sniffing and circling, to come over to her puppy pad holder with newspapers in it to go. She has done very well. At her breeders, Ruby and her siblings were training inside on clean newspapers to go potty (they had a foot of snow outside their house), and we have continued this the past few days since it is something she is already used to. We also have tried to bring her outside to go, she squats but nothing comes out when we say "gotta go? Go potty!" And then she just starts shivering. We have a little coat for her but it's hard to get it on her when she's wiggly with a full bladder and wants to play chew it! I feel sorry for her if she starts to shiver and the last thing I want is for her to get sick. Should we continue with the papers, or should we try to transition her to outside potty time? There is always someone home with her, so taking her out is not a problem. We just don't want the little girl to catch a cold!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


First of all, I would highly recommend crate training. And if she's out of her crate then two hours is too long for an 8 week old pup! When I brought my tpoo home and he was out of his crate we went out every 30 minutes. Now, at 6 months, he's basically uncrated and he goes out every 90-120 minutes.

Ultimately, if you want your new puppy to go outside then you need to do away with the pee pads and newspapers. 

I potty trained my oldest in December and he weighed 2 lbs at the time. There was probably over 6 inches of snow on the ground at the time. First I shoveled a patch where there isn't too much snow. I also had a smaller heavier shirt that I put on him. If it got damp, I took it off and put a new one on. But we were never outside for more than 5 minutes. And he got a quick rub with a towel when he came in. 

If he didn't go when we went out after 5-10 minutes, Ryker was put in his crate for awhile and then we tried again. Or we played and I took him back out in 10-15 minutes,

It takes a lot of patience and serenity, but it's worth it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Caniche, thanks for your tips! We have been crating her since the day she got home- she loves to go inside and snuggle even when we don't put her inside  She's sleeping in her crate each night in my bed room so I can easily get to her for potty, too. Taking her out like you suggested that often should get her on the right track soon!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

kayfabulous6 said:


> Caniche, thanks for your tips! We have been crating her since the day she got home- she loves to go inside and snuggle even when we don't put her inside  She's sleeping in her crate each night in my bed room so I can easily get to her for potty, too. Taking her out like you suggested that often should get her on the right track soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay! I know it's exhausting and tiring for the first few weeks, and then it just becomes routine. If you stick with it I'm sure she'll figure it out. And if she is playing on the floor with you, I suggest she's on a leash that you're holding onto - that way she can't wander and have an accident.

Good luck! I'm sure she'll be house trained in no time! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

I live in Finland so I understand your concern about the cold but your little girl will be just fine going outside. As long as you are consistent with a treat when she goes outside and scooping her up and taking her outside quickly when you catch her having an accident she'll figure it out. Growing up I had a dachshund that was paper trained and he had accidents his entire life. Every rug or towel was like a pee pad to him. I definitely don't recommend that. Good luck!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Definitely continue with giving cookie/treat as soon as she pees/poos. She'll relate pee/poo to treat and she'll do it in a jiffy next time around. I think you are on the right track. Good luck!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have been taking her outsidevery frequently (whenever she wakes up from nap, right after eating and playing, and every half hour besides etc) and every time I do I ring the jingle bells that are hanging off of the doorknob... She jumped up and rang it herself this morning! Can't tell if she was just playing with it or not but she gets the idea. She's catching on very quickly, thank you everyone for your advice!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

kayfabulous6 said:


> I have been taking her outsidevery frequently (whenever she wakes up from nap, right after eating and playing, and every half hour besides etc) and every time I do I ring the jingle bells that are hanging off of the doorknob... She jumped up and rang it herself this morning! Can't tell if she was just playing with it or not but she gets the idea. She's catching on very quickly, thank you everyone for your advice!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay! Congrats! Even if she was just playing, that's great! Now every time she rings them - even if she was just out - take her outside. Soon she'll learn that ringing the bells means it's potty time! 

Congrats on your persistence and her cleverness.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

